# What to think of Deprofundis Ayahuasca Grinding noise-metal\instrumental sludge?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ayahuasca album eponymeous e.p

Is basically krusty, & caustic, abrasive guitar laden sludgy noise-metal, whit noise-rock sensibility.

This is not metal nor punk at all in a purist sense, make someone think of dutch godz GORE (from Venlo Holland)

I blugeon my guitar akin to there way, in the first two track it's noticeable.But track two evolve in somesort of lo-fi A.N.P= absolute Null Punkt (japanese noise-rock band of k.k null of Zeni Geva fame)

Track 3 is grinding circular psychedelic-rock.My own personnal view on Finland Worms but way more noise laden modus operandi, guitar always in the red amp 11

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/ayahuasca

the Music is ment to be lay loud as possible.

Should this be put on a vynil?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like someone knowledgeable in noise, sludge, noise-rock, and noise-metal to review my Ayahuasca whit a great Shakespearian English tedious, explain what I tried to do, I won't review of this project more than my other project Usine 451 and Decay humans are not priority I am not overly proud of these , but my Ayahuasca I still listen to it sometime and christ whit a maximum volume overdrive, my guitar noisy circular riffs are in league whit Gore, A,n,p and perhaps other bands I don't know, I would want to put this on a vynil but it would be costly and cd is dying as a format. Perhaps I can make these CDs in China it would cost less or vynil in China too.

On a Chinese noise label or Japanese, heck if your rich, I'm not after the money I just want my album to be published any critic is good even bad critic.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds like someone having a good time by raising hell and storming heaven. Better some loud distortion than a painful contortion. I hope the windows were open when you recorded this.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All the bands change names because ,not catchy or fun enough please check them out they sounded more , appealing more exotic , more unique and genuine no one would think of this but deprofundis yah know?

https://bandcamp.com/baronvonblood

P.S these were better singular and original not necessarly better name but 10 zillions Ayahuascas exist, so it became Caustic Implosion , Usine. no451 became *Masochistic Joyride*, and Decay Humans became Decay Humans turn to ashes, yep this is what happen that day...


----------

